# An order not meant to be



## wolftat (Jun 17, 2009)

I was asked to make a custom pen today for a good customer and when I started to cut the blanks for segmenting, the saw sort of realized that it didn't have the bearing on it and kicked at me a bit. The movement caught the blank and knocked into my hand. That wasn't so bad, the bad part was what the blade did when my finger tried to occupy the same place it was spinning in. What a mess. The only good part was that I was able to get the bleeding stopped and a friend (a doctor) was able to sew it all shut for me. At least it is my left hand this time so I can still work. I don't think my customer is going to get the pen on the promised date. At least it is just one finger, I have nine more....LOL My new bearings are in the mail on the way here. I guess this is just another excuse to go fishing.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 17, 2009)

That sucks, I'm glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 17, 2009)

No pictures???


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jun 17, 2009)

Neil,
If you walk around with both hands on the top of your head all of the time, this won't happen again. You sure your hand didn't run into somebody. :biggrin:


----------



## TowMater (Jun 17, 2009)

Glad to hear your ok!

Do you use a sled to do your cutting? If not you might think about making/investing in one.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 17, 2009)

Sheesh.... be careful. WE need you.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the warning Neil .


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jun 17, 2009)

my right thumb (known forever more as "FrankenThumb") feels your pain .. I hope there was no bone or tendon involvement.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 17, 2009)

Patience, patience my friend. Seems like I heard about a bad bearing a couple of days ago. Must have been a really good customer to try to work on a sick piece of machinery!! Glad it wasn't any worse.:frown:


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jun 18, 2009)

Neil,
    Im glad you are ok, and it wasnt worse than that. Knock on wood, I still havent been caught with the table saw blade, I have however been hit with multiple objects that didnt want to be cut anymore.

If you need anything cut in the meantime, I would be happy to do it for you. Im no pro, but good enough.

Feel Better.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 18, 2009)

Really glad that you did not get hurt worse.  Ten is always better then nine.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jun 18, 2009)

Not if your a cat.. That tenth is a killer!  LOL



nava1uni said:


> Really glad that you did not get hurt worse. Ten is always better then nine.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 18, 2009)

Better than I made out last year, Rule ! keep all appendages out of saw blades, it really gums up the blades.  Glad it wasn't real bad, not that there is such a thing as a good saw accident.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 18, 2009)

Well Neil, we expect you to keep posting here even if you do have to stop turning for a few days. :biggrin:  Glad to hear it is not worse, because it certainly could be. I am missing 1/4 inch of thumb from an accident (non-woodworking) 30 years ago. I learned quickly how to get around it. 

Take care of yourself and get well.


----------



## dasimm (Jun 18, 2009)

Glad your OK. Had a friend this past spring remove the tips of three fingers. Seems to be a rough year on everyone.


----------



## TBone (Jun 18, 2009)

Glad you're ok.  Thanks for reminding us all to be safe.


----------



## woodboys (Jun 18, 2009)

That's a scary feeling I know. As someone else said, I hope no tendons or bone was hit. Any time a saw hits skin it's not good. Isn't it amazing how the blade draws you into it instead of away from it. Glad you are ok.


----------



## Longfellow (Jun 18, 2009)

*Finger Abuse*

I try to live by a piece of advice my grandfather gave me. Quote-"Never put your finger where you wouldn't put your tongue"


----------



## Daniel (Jun 18, 2009)

Neil, glad it was not worse. The table saw is my least favorite piece of shop equipment. they can and will do so many unexpected things and as you show here it does not have to be some big thing for you to get hurt. catches kick backs pinching material between blade and fence. fighting a piece of wood that wants to ride up over the blade, are all just small reasons to get your hand in the wrong territory. I have only had close calls but I do realize how quickly your hand wants to replace the wood any time the wood takes a wrong turn.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I am okay and will be back turning as soon as I am able to fix my saw. Just to be clear, this was my bandsaw that got me and it was my fault for trying something new with my saw not being 100%. I had a bearing go bad on a lower guide and sort of figured that I could compensate for it, but I couldn't. 

Another thing, I have put my tongue in places where I wouldn't put my fingers....LOL  just not in the shop, thanks for the advise.


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 18, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Another thing, I have put my tongue in places where I wouldn't put my fingers....LOL just not in the shop, thanks for the advise.


 

Ewwww!  TMI!  Way TMI! :biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Jun 18, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> Ewwww! TMI! Way TMI! :biggrin:


 Clean up your mind, I don't stick my fingers in an ice cream cone.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 18, 2009)

Roflmao!!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 18, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Clean up your mind, I don't stick my fingers in an ice cream cone.


 
Bloody vanilla ..... yummy :biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 18, 2009)

Neil,

Sorry to hear that your saw bit you.  I am totally terrified of my table saw and use it as seldom as possible.  Unfortunately, the band saw doesn't scare me.  So far it hasn't bit me, but I wish it scared me more.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 18, 2009)

Neil, sorry about your finger getting stuck in the ice cream cone, I mean bandsaw 

I wish you had mentioned in your first post that it was not a table saw.  I've got two fingers on my left hand that are throbbing from flash backs now.

Joking aside, I'm glad it was not a serious injury.  Take care.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 18, 2009)

The band saw is bad mostly because people are not more scared of it, tend to let their guard down. Leave it to Neil to have one that is not tamed in the first place


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 18, 2009)

Neil,
Sorry to hear this.
glad it was not any worse! Heal quickly.


----------



## jyreene (Jun 19, 2009)

Glad you are okay.  THings like this make me wish I had a lot more money so I could get one of those saw stop table saws since I know I'll lose a whole arm at some point because of a trip or something.


----------



## CSue (Jun 19, 2009)

Hope it gets better quick.  Hope your finger heals soo, too.


----------



## Fred (Jun 19, 2009)

My father always would remind me that if I were crazy enough to get my fingers in the blade's path, then I was stupid enough to not miss them.

Cav, I tend to put way to much thought into using my bandsaw to even get near the blade. If you really want to see how much serious damage just a touch will do, go to the local grocery store and watch the butcher use their saw to cut meat ... instantly!

Be very careful folks ... I do believe it would be far easier to add wood back onto a piece that was cut short than it is to regrow fingers and such that got too close and went bye-bye!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm not sure how to take what you just said. So I will take it as a compliment on my quick reflexes that saved me from being injured worse than I was. My hand wasn't close to the blade until it was hit, and then it was only there for a second...LOL


----------



## Gentleman jack (Jun 20, 2009)

If you were that quick, you wouldn't have gotten cut in the first place. You're getting slow in your old age, try some shuffleboard or checkers, it's safer for you.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 20, 2009)

Gentleman jack said:


> If you were that quick, you wouldn't have gotten cut in the first place. You're getting slow in your old age, try some shuffleboard or checkers, it's safer for you.


 
Woah ! Easy there Jack ! I think Neil might surprise you ! :biggrin: Shuffleboard? Checkers ?

Welcome to IAP Jack !!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 20, 2009)

Gentleman jack said:


> If you were that quick, you wouldn't have gotten cut in the first place. You're getting slow in your old age, try some shuffleboard or checkers, it's safer for you.


 
Little boy, I was wondering if you were going to actually post something or continue to hide in the shadows. Anytime you would like to see how quick I am, you are welcome to give it a try. I'll bet you a pen that you will lose.

Folks, please go easy on this one, he is still a bit wet behind the ears and must have some sort of disconnect going on in his brain. He is also my nephew. Welcome home Jack, thanks for not calling and disturbing my serenity.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 20, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> Woah ! Easy there Jack ! I think Neil might surprise you ! :biggrin: Shuffleboard? Checkers ?
> 
> Welcome to IAP Jack !!


 Thank you Chuck, you just met my nephew. He's been lurking here for a while.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome Jack ! Heard of your existance , guess it must be so . I , for one , am glad you're here . I have sent you a PM . Respond if you want . Welcome back !


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 20, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Thank you Chuck, you just met my nephew. He's been lurking here for a while.


 
He sounds like a couple other guys I know ! :biggrin:


----------



## CSue (Jun 21, 2009)

Neil, hope things are getting better.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 21, 2009)

Neil I`m glad to hear the damage to your finger wasn`t worse, hope you have a speedy recovery and get the new bearings installed easily.

Welcome Jack!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 21, 2009)

The parts to fix the saw came in yesterdays mail and I'm going to fix it tonight(or tomorrow).


----------



## wudnhed (Jun 21, 2009)

I was already to read a horror story, thank goodness it wasn't any worse.  Hope you catch some big fish!!!!


----------



## LEAP (Jun 22, 2009)

The last injury sent you off on a cruise, This one should be god for a least a weekend away somewhere!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 22, 2009)

LEAP said:


> The last injury sent you off on a cruise, This one should be god for a least a weekend away somewhere!


 This one was my left hand, I only get a vacation if I injure my right hand......and no, I'm not going back for a second slice.......LOL


----------



## Gentleman jack (Jun 23, 2009)

wolftat said:


> This one was my left hand, I only get a vacation if I injure my right hand......and no, I'm not going back for a second slice.......LOL


 Would you like me to assist you in planning a vacation? You can show me that cool thing you did with the K-BAR again. Drinks are on me....LOL


----------



## wolftat (Jun 23, 2009)

Gentleman jack said:


> Would you like me to assist you in planning a vacation? You can show me that cool thing you did with the K-BAR again. Drinks are on me....LOL


 No thanks, I don't need a vacation that bad...LOL If you're still on , call me on my cell.


----------

